# Macbook (13") vs. Macbook Pro (15")



## laurah (Mar 9, 2008)

I am trying to decide between the high end black Macbook with 13.3" widescreen display or the low end Macbook Pro with 15" widescreen display.  There doesn't seem to be too many other differences between the two other than the graphics, the screen size and resolution (1280 x 800 vs. 1440 x 900), and the multi-touch touch pad on the Macbook Pro.

I use my laptop as a desktop replacement and am on it every day for web browsing, email, and some photo editing.  I am just getting started in photography as a hobby and don't do a lot of editing at this time, but I expect that to be increasing as I have started using RAW format.  I will most likely be using Aperture and PS Elements along with my Canon software.  I also plan to do some digital scrapbooking (using PS Elements) where I may be working on layouts up to 12" x 12".  I do want my laptop to be somewhat portable and have ruled out the 17".

I have some concern that the 13.3" will be too small for the photo editing / digital scrapbooking.  I'm also not sure about the glossy screen on the 13.3".  Would the glossy screen be better or worse for photo editing?  

Thanks in advance for any suggestions you can give me.

Laura


----------



## photogincollege (Mar 9, 2008)

Honestly, laptop screens in general are just bad for photo editing.  I would suggest getting the macbook and maybe spending the money you save on a good monitor.


----------



## laurah (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, I've heard that before... I do have a CRT monitor that I could connect the MacBook to if I needed to.  I really prefer sitting on my couch with my laptop while I'm working and not in the office where my monitor is, so my guess is that I won't use it much, but it is there if I need it.

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Antithesis (Mar 9, 2008)

I use my 13" MacBook for photo editing, and it works, the screens just a little small. My other peaves are lack of RAM (Important for batch processing and multi-tasking) and a small hard drive. I have the luxury of using the big-dog G5 iMacs or whatever they are at my college with enormous monitors. It is much nicer to work on a larger monitor. I'd say get the 13" Macbook, use the extra $700 towards a tower and then save for a huge monitor.


----------



## CanadianMe (Mar 9, 2008)

A Macbook Pro is a far superior computer in every way. Your comparing apples and oranges as far as I am concerned. Macbooks are capable computers where as Macbook Pros are the best laptops on the Market in my opinion bar none. I own a 17" and just love it, performs like a dream. If you can I would go with the 15" Macbook pro. a far superior machine. Look at all the speck differences on apple they are vast and many. And the higher resolution makes a huge difference with photo editing and any graphics programs. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## usayit (Mar 10, 2008)

As someone already pointed out..... laptop monitors are not ideal.  Personally, I would pass up the convenience (and cost) of a laptop and go with a fully loaded IMac.  The first thing you should max out is memory.


btw... macbook (nonpro) can be upgraded to 4GB of memory.  Yeh... the 13 inch screen is too small for photoediting.


----------



## laurah (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everybody.

I'm pretty much sold on the 15" Macbook Pro.  I know it's not ideal for photo editing, but I think it's the right thing for me and the way I like to work.

Hopefully, I will be able to go pick it up at the Apple Store on Wednesday!


----------



## Helen B (Mar 10, 2008)

I use the black Macbook as my laptop. I don't consider the Macbook screen to be anywhere near good enough for colour editing except by the numbers. I use it with a Cintiq 12WX, and that makes all the difference.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 10, 2008)

I used to use a Mac Pro for photo editing, but I sold it for a MacBook Pro (17") and I am really glad I did. I mean, the MacBook Pros are fast, the screens are good (my screen is 1920x1200 resolution, better than most monitors, laptop or standalone). Have fun with it! Get a bluetooth mouse though, seriously, editing with the trackpad is no fun.


----------

